# لكل مبتداء فى العماره البحرية ملف بوربوينت ممتاز جدا فى المبادىء للعماره البحرية.



## Eng-Maher (16 نوفمبر 2012)

*Basics of Naval Architecture*



التحميل من المرفقات

الباسورد 

arab-eng.org

​


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 نوفمبر 2012)

تكمله المرفقات الجزء الرابع والخامس.






:56:​


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 نوفمبر 2012)

وشكرا لكم ... ملحوظه يجب تحميل جميع الاجزاء المضغوطه لتكمله عملية فك الضغط


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 نوفمبر 2012)

يجب تحميل جميع الاجزاء المضغوطه لتكمله عملية فك الضغط


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (28 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا :34:


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (11 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء
اتمنى اعادة الرفع بدون باسورد لان فى مشاكل فى فك الضغط


----------



## موتسكل (17 مايو 2013)

اتمنى فك الضغط لان يوجد مشكله فى الباص وورد


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 مايو 2013)

اخوانى الافاضل ... انا جربت التحميل ولا يوجد مشكله فى شىء بدليل ان فى 635 عضو شاهد وحمل الملف ولم يعطى اى تعليق .. وشكرا لكم


----------



## tsemjr (18 مايو 2013)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## امين الزريقي (4 يونيو 2013)

Eng-Maher قال:


> *Basics of Naval Architecture*
> 
> التحميل من المرفقات
> 
> ...









مشكور ايها الاخ الكريم وهذا رابط لنفس الكتاب PDF 
​Naval-architecture.pdf​​


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (6 يونيو 2013)

امين جولس قال:


> مشكور ايها الاخ الكريم وهذا رابط لنفس الكتاب PDF
> ​Naval-architecture.pdf​​


جزاك الله خيرا


----------

